# whistling heater



## synanthrope (Dec 5, 2009)

The submersible heater in my aquarium makes a whistling/hissing sound when it comes on. Is this something I should be concerned about? Anyone know why it does this? 
My guess is that as the coil heats up, something (gas? water?) expands from the heat and escapes out. This can't be good. 
All my aquarium equipment is on a GFCI outlet, which I thought would be a good idea whenever there is a lot of water and electricity in close proximity. It hasn't been tripped yet!


----------



## inthewerks (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldnt worry about it too much. I have a heater in my sons 25 gallon that makes a tapping sound when it comes on. Like something is hitting the glass. Its loud because I can hear it through the water. But after two years of hearing that sound, nothing bad has happened. So I thing you are safe.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Whistling usually means pressure escaping. Pressure escaping means there is a leak. Leaks are not good where water and electricity meet. To be safe replace.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

the tapping noise is probably just the circuit opening and closing... the whisteling noise i have no idea...


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

EdTheEdge said:


> Whistling usually means pressure escaping. Pressure escaping means there is a leak. Leaks are not good where water and electricity meet. To be safe replace.


If it starts whistling taps it might be too late. 

I'd replace it. But I have a thing about heaters since they can really to some damage to you or your tank's inhabitants. I've been shocked pretty good a couple of times and also had heaters stick on more than once.


SteveU


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd definitely replace it. Leaking heaters are dangerous.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I have one that makes a vibrating noise when it turns on. I guess it could be interpreted/mistaken as hissing. I don't think it's the switch... rather the coil is moving somewhere. Maybe the alternating current builds a small magnetic field that makes the wires rattle.

If it leaks, by all means replace it. You should be able to verify that if it is a glass heater.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

the only time mine would rattle is when i drop the waterline below the heating element during waterchanges. i allways forget to unplug the thing...


----------



## synanthrope (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks.
This is a Hagen heater I bought over ten years ago, but hardly used since until just a few weeks prior. I think I may try bringing the top part where the plastic and glass meet above the water line and seeing if that eliminates the sound. Otherwise it is time to get a new heater. 
The sound really is a sort of high pitched whistling, kind of like a muted kettle just beginning to pipe. Definitely not tapping or rattling. I also unplug before water changes (having heard the horror stories of exploding heaters).


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Are you sure the whole heater is submersible.... I have been doing this a long time and most 10 year old heaters are not fully submersible.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

a ten year old hagen heater is not fully submersible... get that outta there before you get yourself killed..

F


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

the only company that had a submersible heater ten years ago was ebo jaiger, which is now owned by eheim


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

if the heater is totally submersed and whisteling is there bubbles coming out of it?


----------



## synanthrope (Dec 5, 2009)

There are bubbles condensing on the surface of the glass, but no bubbles escaping in any way suggesting a leak. I just did a water change and moved the heater so that the top plastic bit is above the water. May be too early to tell, but I haven't heard any whistling. Although now it does make that tapping noise mentioned above. Until now I never heard that. I'll keep it under observation to see if the sound returns. Anyway, the whole system is on GFCI outlet, so I should be safe even if it failed right? Not that I want to tempt fate... 

Happy New Year!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If the bubbles are on the inside then you most certainly have a leak, and you really need to stop using the heater. It takes less voltage to kill or harm fish than it does for a human.


----------



## synanthrope (Dec 5, 2009)

The bubbles are not inside the heater, but on the outside of the glass. I guess I wasn't very clear in the last post.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

I would unplug that heater let it cool and take it out to check it over. If you notice any water inside after you have taken it out and dried it off. Do you and your family a favor throw it in the trash. No sense just hoping that the GFCI trips when your hand is in there. How often do you test that GFCI?


----------



## mids1999 (Jun 20, 2004)

Does the sound change pitch with the amount of time that the heater is on?
If so, that would indicate a leak. If not, then it is probably something else.
Either way, I would replace the heater just to be safe.


----------

